# Deca Power source - no lights



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

Just hooked up a HR21 which replaced HR20 - Deca unit attached but three status lights not lit - does the deca get its power from the power adapter on the network or from the receiver its attached to? Directv is sending me a new deca unit, but I don't know if that's the problem. The Deca unit lights will come on when I do a reset but go off half way through and don't come back on... My other HD-DVR (HR20) in the family room is always lit (Deca) and shows I'm connected to the network.... anybody have suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dolfid said:


> Just hooked up a HR21 which replaced HR20 - Deca unit attached but three status lights not lit - does the deca get its power from the power adapter on the network or from the receiver its attached to? Directv is sending me a new deca unit, but I don't know if that's the problem. The Deca unit lights will come on when I do a reset but go off half way through and don't come back on... My other HD-DVR (HR20) in the family room is always lit (Deca) and shows I'm connected to the network.... anybody have suggestions?
> 
> Thanks


"When working right" the DECA is powered from the SAT #1 input [same voltage that used to power the LNB].










If you want to test the DECA to see if it is defective, you can use the SWiM PI like this for a test:


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks, I figured this out right after I posted - on the HR20 which I replaced, it was powered from SAT #2 - The HR21 is powered from SAT #1 - I switched and all the lights come on and I back in business!!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Dolfid said:


> Thanks, I figured this out right after I posted - on the HR20 which I replaced, it was powered from SAT #2 - The HR21 is powered from SAT #1 - I switched and all the lights come on and I back in business!!


BTW: only the HR20-100 connects that way.


----------

